# Процесс лечения в ведомственной поликлинике



## elenaivanovna (14 Сен 2012)

Здравствуйте.
Женщина, 54 года, хронический остеохондроз.
7 сентября утром появилась боль в плече, обратилась в к врачу, сделали рентген:
выпрямлен шейный лордоз в дистальной 1/2 отдела. Минимальный антилистез С4. Подвывихи в дугоотросчатых суставах по Ковачу на уровне С2-6. Р-признаки умеренного остеохондроза, артроз дугоотросчатых суставов. Щель сустава по Кровелье слегка сужена. ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: умеренные осевые, дегенеративные изменения на исследованном уровне.

Врач выписал финлепсин, сирдалуд, амитриптили, диклофенак и мазь индовазин.

Все использовали, но болевые ощущения остались (онемение большого пальца, ноющая боль плеча и кисти). К вечеру боль усиливается, для ее усмирения обкладывали листами капусты.
11 сентября записались на МРТ шейного отдела на 20-е число.
Сегодня 14-е, а боль не проходит, спать невозможно перешли на баралгин по две таблетки + мазь капсикам (перец). Этот метод немного успокаивает, потом утром как скрутит, что шевелиться больно, но к вечеру боль возвращается на исходный среднетерпимый уровень. До МРТ еще неделя, а боль не проходит.
Подскажите успокоить руку


----------



## elenaivanovna (15 Сен 2012)

15 сентября
встала с сильной болью, терпеть трудно, нанесла капсикам на левое плечо и лопаточную область. придется идти в аптеку за следующей порцией баралгина, правда мне не помогает.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Сен 2012)

Баралгин и не поможет! Предназначение этого препарата - снятие боли, возникающей при спазме гладкой мускулатуры полых органов (почечная, печеночная колики).


----------



## elenaivanovna (16 Сен 2012)

Добрый вечер.
Баралгин принимаем как анальгетик по две таблетки на ночь. Нужен реальная помощь.

Сегодня
Проходя мимо районной поликлинике и превозмогая боль решилась обратиться к терапевту. Врач терапевт померила давление, послушала дыхание и выслушав мои симптомы, взяла мед.азбуку и стала листать, выбирая лекарство. В общем выписала пенталгин вместо баралгина и все. А шли мы в аптеку для покупки лекарств для усмирения боли найз и т.д (сделали микс из трех лекарств. Наложив компресс на полчаса появились ощущения покалывания кисти и плеча, жжение. Тут же сняли приняли таблетки найз. Боль все равно остается на прежнем уровне. Голову трудно повернуть вправо, держать прямо, касаться области шеи. Думаю сделать компресс на шею? На завтра записана к неврологу (вед.)


----------

